# Battery Mount Dimentions



## 5153 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello,

This is my first post, I just found the site (very informational)
I have ordered a new 2009 280RS (it is being built as we speak{write})
I am shopping for deep cycle batteries, and I was wondering if someone 
could tell me the exact size of the Battery Box/mount,i.e. what size batteries
can I purchase?
I am looking at two 6 volt energizer EGC2's they are approx 10.25x7.7x10.8,
I am ordering the TT from Michigan, but I live in Albuquerque, so I don't have anything to go by.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi BillnLor









Welcome to Outbackers!! 

Congrats on your new 280rs! I'm so jealous! I saw one in person and fell in love with it...I just can't convince my husband that we need to trade in our 2006 28krs and get one just yet









We have 2 - 12v batteries, one on each side of our propane tanks, and the battery storage rack areas measure 12"x 8" each side...

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!! Glad you found us!!

Congrats on your new TT!!!

We have an '09 250RS and have only one battery. It is mounted behind our propane tanks. It is in a plastic box that is bolted to our tongue. It looks though you could very easy add another battery onto the tongue, but, I could not see if there were any extra holes to mount a box.

Happy Camping!


----------



## 5153 (Nov 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers!! Glad you found us!!
> 
> Congrats on your new TT!!!
> 
> ...


Dimensions(I wish I could spell,LOL) On my new 2009 Outback brochure, in the exterior specs, it says "double welded dual battery brackets" so I was wondering the size od these brackets?
How are you liking your 250RS

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Can't help with the actual size of the battery box. Perhaps you can call a local dealer and have them go measure one.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

BillnLor said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers!! Glad you found us!!
> 
> Congrats on your new TT!!!
> 
> ...


Dimensions(I wish I could spell,LOL) On my new 2009 Outback brochure, in the exterior specs, it says "double welded dual battery brackets" so I was wondering the size od these brackets?
How are you liking your 250RS

Bill
[/quote]

I believe they are close to 12" I did try to go out and measure them, but, the lighting, me being on crutches didn't work too good.

I really like the 250RS for Donna and me its perfect. We do have extra bunks, and I am sure the kids (all older) will tag along from time to time. We haven't had it out yet as we just had it delivered this week. There are a few things I need to get done when I take it in (Keystone called us about something with our Kitchen window) to get worked on. I would like to add the Maxair vents to the unit.


----------



## 5153 (Nov 15, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Hi BillnLor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your quick reply, it looks like I will be able to install the new batteries on the brackets. Since we don't have the TT yet, and it is our first one, we are very excited, and are trying to do research, and get all the options/add-ons,etc...
we are having it equipped with an electric tongue jack, and a weight distribution hitch, for starters. I am making a Christmas wish list, it is twelve pages long, and Lorraone just went into cardiac arrest









Have a nice day,
Bill


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

BillnLor said:


> Hi BillnLor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your quick reply, it looks like I will be able to install the new batteries on the brackets. Since we don't have the TT yet, and it is our first one, we are very excited, and are trying to do research, and get all the options/add-ons,etc...
we are having it equipped with an electric tongue jack, and a weight distribution hitch, for starters. I am making a Christmas wish list, it is twelve pages long, and Lorraone just went into cardiac arrest









Have a nice day,
Bill
[/quote]
Most of the older OBs had room for a second battery. The 6 volt batteries that I installed are close to the size of the 12v deep cell only taller by 2.5 inches. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8511 . James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The foot print allows for group 24 and group 27 12 vdc deep cycle batteries and will also fit GC2 sized 6 vdc batteries. There are a few that have room for group 29 and 31 batteries but if you want those big batteries then I would suggest you go the 6 vdc route.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I have posted some pictures of where my battery sits on our '09 250RS to give you an idea:

The battery box itself is mounted to the cross bars by two bolts. The propane tanks sit side to side and are in front of the battery.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> I have posted some pictures of where my battery sits on our '09 250RS to give you an idea:
> 
> The battery box itself is mounted to the cross bars by two bolts. The propane tanks sit side to side and are in front of the battery.


Same on the 210rs.
Welcome to the group!!! and Congrats on your OB


----------

